# Tires



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hello Outbackers-

Can anyone recommend replacement trailer tires that are made in the USA?









THANKS IN ADVANCE!









Happy Camping-

Husker92!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Unfortunately, the are NO trailer tires currently made in the U.S.

But if you want the best tires for your OB, allow me to recommend Kumho 857's.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

If you have 14" wheels, the Kumhos come highly regarded and recommended by the single axle, small wheel trailer guys (Casita, etc.). Kendra Karrier makes a Load Range D tire that we had good luck with on our previous trailer.

If you have 15" wheels, Maxxis seem to have the best reputation, but in my opinion, go for the highest load range tire you can find, and inflate them to the maximum pressure your wheels will take.

If you have 16" wheels, you have the option of going to LT tires which most people seem to have good luck with.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Bill & Kate said:


> If you have 14" wheels, the Kumhos come highly regarded and recommended by the single axle, small wheel trailer guys (Casita, etc.). Kendra Karrier makes a Load Range D tire that we had good luck with on our previous trailer.
> 
> If you have 15" wheels, Maxxis seem to have the best reputation, but in my opinion, go for the highest load range tire you can find, and inflate them to the maximum pressure your wheels will take.
> 
> If you have 16" wheels, you have the option of going to LT tires which most people seem to have good luck with.


Thanks for the info - I have 205/75 R14.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Some carlisles are now made in USA. I strongly suggest Maxxis. 
Steve


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

Husker92 said:


> If you have 14" wheels, the Kumhos come highly regarded and recommended by the single axle, small wheel trailer guys (Casita, etc.). Kendra Karrier makes a Load Range D tire that we had good luck with on our previous trailer.
> 
> If you have 15" wheels, Maxxis seem to have the best reputation, but in my opinion, go for the highest load range tire you can find, and inflate them to the maximum pressure your wheels will take.
> 
> If you have 16" wheels, you have the option of going to LT tires which most people seem to have good luck with.


Thanks for the info - I have 205/75 R14.
[/quote]

That's a lot of trailer for 14" tires. I don't think Maxxis makes a 14" in Load Range D. I think your only choices for Load Range D are the Kuhmo's or the Kendra Karrier (distributed by Martin Wheel, available from Northern Tool). You probably have room to upgrade to 15" wheels, in which case you have a better selection of tires .....


----------

